# Looking for advice on a camera



## Byrnew (Jun 8, 2019)

Hi all, 

I am looking to buy my first camera to take landscape / nature photos and I'm wondering can anyone give me some advice . If like a camera that i wont have to keep going out and buying lenses just 2 lenses if possible to keep me going . After some research i was looking at the canon m50 with the kit lense 15-45. Then i was thinking should i pay the extra and get theFujifilm X-T30 also with a 15_45 lense which will be over the cost that I wanted to pay but in the long run it would pay for itself if the camera is more superior than the canon m50. Any advice or recommendations would be much appreciated

Thanks 

Wayne.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jun 9, 2019)

Hello Wayne and welcome, try looking at Panasonic gear.


----------



## Fujidave (Jun 9, 2019)

Byrnew said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am looking to buy my first camera to take landscape / nature photos and I'm wondering can anyone give me some advice . If like a camera that i wont have to keep going out and buying lenses just 2 lenses if possible to keep me going . After some research i was looking at the canon m50 with the kit lense 15-45. Then i was thinking should i pay the extra and get theFujifilm X-T30 also with a 15_45 lense which will be over the cost that I wanted to pay but in the long run it would pay for itself if the camera is more superior than the canon m50. Any advice or recommendations would be much appreciated
> 
> ...



Welcome to the forum Wayne,  the new Fuji X-T30 is a very good little camera if you do get it.  Have a look at a few cameras if you can and get to hold them to see how they feel in your hands.  The X-T30 has the same sensor as the X-T3 so it would be a great buy for you.


----------



## Byrnew (Jun 9, 2019)

Hi Dave, thanks very much for the reply. I will take your advice and got camera shopping and get a geek for a few and see what that tells me . I'm just confused at the minute as I dont want to raise money on one and regret it where I could have payed that little bit extra and got a better one. I want one that takes quality photos and will last me for a few years to enjoy.  

Thanks again mate.


----------



## Fujidave (Jun 9, 2019)

Byrnew said:


> Hi Dave, thanks very much for the reply. I will take your advice and got camera shopping and get a geek for a few and see what that tells me . I'm just confused at the minute as I dont want to raise money on one and regret it where I could have payed that little bit extra and got a better one. I want one that takes quality photos and will last me for a few years to enjoy.
> 
> Thanks again mate.



Your welcome, most of the mirrorless camera are pretty good today.  The X-T30 has only just come out and with the same sensor as the X-T3 it is a great little camera to have I`d say, I have the X-T3 and am very happy with it and the IQ is very very good.  If you end up getting the X-T30 and XC15-45mm you will have a great bit of kit, as the XC lenses are great even if they are made more of plastic.


----------



## Original katomi (Jun 9, 2019)

Hi welcome. As posted above if you can try a few to see how they feel in the hand. If you have a good camera shop they may let you pop a few shots or even have a used camera,


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Jun 9, 2019)

Difficult to buy a bad a mirrorless camera now - but remember you are buying in to a system as you'll want to buy a few lenses as you develop your skills - and the cost of a few lenses is often more than the body.

I liked the Fuji X bodies and lenses, and started with a discounted X-M1 that came with two lenses as a deal - then bought a few more lenses, some used, and after a while upgraded to an X-T2 body - again on a good deal when the X-T3 came out.

Try the cameras in the shop as much as possible, decide on the one that feels the best to you - then see if they have any good offers.  Normally the best deal on a lens is when you buy the body - so consider going for an upgrade on the 'kit' lens.

Also - my view is that good cameras don't become bad just because a newer model has been released - so look at 'last years model' to see if there's a good discount.

For example you may be able to get an X-T2 for the cost of an X-T30 - and if you prefer the larger body this is worth considering.  

In addition, consider the impact of sensor size - Olympus and Panasonic micro 4/3 bodies are feature-packed and small - but they do have a smaller sensor than apsc models like Canon and Fuji, which may be relevant depending on the type of photography you will be doing.


----------



## Byrnew (Jun 9, 2019)

Jeff15 said:


> Hello Wayne and welcome, try looking at Panasonic gear.


Thanks Jeff will do


----------



## Byrnew (Jun 9, 2019)

Original katomi said:


> Hi welcome. As posted above if you can try a few to see how they feel in the hand. If you have a good camera shop they may let you pop a few shots or even have a used camera,


Perfect thanks for the reply il defo go around plenty of shops and try get a feel for them all


----------



## Byrnew (Jun 9, 2019)

Fujidave said:


> Byrnew said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave, thanks very much for the reply. I will take your advice and got camera shopping and get a geek for a few and see what that tells me . I'm just confused at the minute as I dont want to raise money on one and regret it where I could have payed that little bit extra and got a better one. I want one that takes quality photos and will last me for a few years to enjoy.
> ...


Thanks Dave I wont jump into it sonil keep researching for now and get a feel of them . For some reason the sont a6300 keeps jumping out with good reviews but there a few years old which might not be a big deal.


----------



## Byrnew (Jun 9, 2019)

Tropicalmemories said:


> Difficult to buy a bad a mirrorless camera now - but remember you are buying in to a system as you'll want to buy a few lenses as you develop your skills - and the cost of a few lenses is often more than the body.
> 
> I liked the Fuji X bodies and lenses, and started with a discounted X-M1 that came with two lenses as a deal - then bought a few more lenses, some used, and after a while upgraded to an X-T2 body - again on a good deal when the X-T3 came out.
> 
> ...


Hiya thank you for this information I understand where you are coming from . I didnt realise it would be this hard to choose and the options that were available.  I will choose wisely though and do plenty of research and thought . Thanks again;-)


----------



## Original katomi (Jun 9, 2019)

As in one of the above posts
Last years models can be a good deal. Some people just want the latest regardless and often trade in for silly money


----------



## dck22 (Jun 9, 2019)

The Fujis are hard to beat. I shoot an X-Pro2 and an X-T2.  I agree that if you don't need the latest, you would be well served with an X-T2.


----------



## crf8 (Jun 9, 2019)

Byrnew said:


> Fujidave said:
> 
> 
> > Byrnew said:
> ...



I have s 6300, good camera but the menu for settings is a disorganized mess. 


FB.me/CRFinTN  Facebook 
www.flickr.com/crf8/


----------



## Byrnew (Jun 9, 2019)

crf8 said:


> Byrnew said:
> 
> 
> > Fujidave said:
> ...


Great photos mate...realy amazing


----------



## Derrel (Jun 9, 2019)

Used APS-C or FF or FX d-slr from KEH.com


----------



## beagle100 (Jun 14, 2019)

Byrnew said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am looking to buy my first camera to take landscape / nature photos and I'm wondering can anyone give me some advice . If like a camera that i wont have to keep going out and buying lenses just 2 lenses if possible to keep me going . After some research i was looking at the canon m50 with the kit lense 15-45. Then i was thinking should i pay the extra and get theFujifilm X-T30 also with a 15_45 lense which will be over the cost that I wanted to pay but in the long run it would pay for itself if the camera is more superior than the canon m50. Any advice or recommendations would be much appreciated
> 
> ...



I use the older Canon M5 mirrorless  -  with "pancake" and DSLR lens
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## Byrnew (Jun 14, 2019)

Thanks for the reply. Those photos are amazing


----------



## Jeremy Z (Jul 5, 2019)

If your goal is landscape, I would say you'd be better served by an older camera with a full frame sensor and a high quality wide angle zoom lens.

The larger sensor would get you larger dynamic range.

If the size and weight of the camera body are a factor, I lean toward Olympus. Their style, feel, menus and preset modes are all great, as well as their optics.

Did you say what your budget is?


----------

